# John Boston - Bostons Mill Pale Ale



## piraterum (3/12/10)

Anyone tried it? 

Noticed they have started advertising it and it is also available on tap apparently :icon_cheers: 

John Boston Brewery


----------



## MHB (3/12/10)

The question has been asked in the shop, so I went and did some digging.
Product is owned by Castlemaine Perkins, comes complete with its own History reminiscent of the whole James Squire fiction. Yet another example of the big brewers trying to look like craft brewers.
My personal level of interest is zero

MHB


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/10)

MHB said:


> The question has been asked in the shop, so I went and did some digging.
> Product is owned by Castlemaine Perkins, comes complete with its own History reminiscent of the whole James Squire fiction. Yet another example of the big brewers trying to look like craft brewers.
> My personal level of interest is zero
> 
> MHB


+1, except ill reserve final judgement until i taste one of their beers or hear a review.
oh for those who dont know, CPerkins is owned Lion Nathan 

amazing what a google search pulls up. here and here

edit: since your in sudney and it was apaprently launched in syney by the wine society it doesnt suprise me your seeing/hearing about it, as opposed to ther states


----------



## schooey (3/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> edit: since your in sudney and it was apaprently launched in syney by the wine society it doesnt suprise me your seeing/hearing about it, as opposed to ther states



:blink: ... looks like your iPhone has the dreaded speedie v1.0 virus too, CM2


----------



## brettprevans (3/12/10)

schooey said:


> :blink: ... looks like your iPhone has the dreaded speedie v1.0 virus too, CM2


 :lol: 
damn. im on a PC and not the iphone. i really should pay more attention to my typing. i hate this new keyboard they gave me


----------



## goomboogo (4/12/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> :lol:
> damn. im on a PC and not the iphone. i really should pay more attention to my typing. i hate this new keyboard they gave me



Doesn't the new keyboard proofread? I'm joking.


----------



## wessmith (4/12/10)

There was a John Boston Lager on the market back around 1988 if I recall correctly??

Wes


----------



## piraterum (6/12/10)

For $50 a case you'd want it to be pretty good!

I've tried the John Boston Lager which hit the shelves about a year ago. It's not a bad drop, I prefer ales over lagers tho.


----------



## bum (6/12/10)

Is $50 a box expensive? 

I paid $100 for a mixed dozen on the weekend and thought I did quite well out of it. :unsure:


----------



## DanRayner (6/12/10)

I always felt that *John Boston Premium Lager*







did look and sound a lot like another product out there:

*Samuel Adams Boston Lager*






Same shaped border/label, similar colour scheme, very similar font (even to the point of curving the words a bit) and a similar-sounding name (Boston Lager)

#justsayin


----------



## cliffo (6/12/10)

The APA is on tap at Honeysuckle Hotel in Newcastle.

Quite a nice beer.


----------



## chode84 (6/12/10)

Cliffo beat me to it. Not a bad drop. Disappointed to hear its from one of the big boys though.


----------



## Pumpy (28/3/11)

Just had Boston's Mill Pale Ale .

I could quite happily go and buy a slab of it .

Really nice APA not bitter with an American hop flavour 

Pumpy


----------



## barabool (28/10/14)

Just bought a 6 pack of John Boston 'The Point' Pale Ale- and am asking myself the the question they posed. "What was the Point?' 
Aroma not bad but flavour is all over the place. Got it from Uncle Dan's in QLD and I have been having some disappointing beers recently with the weather heating up and they have a tendency to leave the beer in the car par all day.
I tried to work out the brewer from the bottle but could only find "Beer brewed and bottled in Australia for Pinnacle Drinks....Surry Hills NSW.
Looking on the web it seems they are owned by ...drum roll please - Woolworths.

At least they are aware that their usual brand is a liability when selling Craft beers.

http://wlgpartners.com.au/our-brands


----------



## barabool (28/10/14)

Also possible we are talking about different beers?

http://beerisyourfriend.org/2014/10/22/convict/


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/10/14)

I *think* whoever used to brew John Boston (it was contract brewed - by Brewpack I think) sold it to Woolies, or something like that.


----------



## siege (28/10/14)

walked into a dans on the weekend and picked up a 6er of the pale ale partly because it was $15 and had a free tasting table along with the golden ale (fancy that! given it's owned by Woolies. Sail&Anchor, anyone?)
Also I had to laugh at the gall of it. I mean they have blatantly set out to copy James squire in terms of their packaging.

It's pretty sessionable, nothing to write home about in terms of flavour or aroma though.


----------



## zeggie (28/10/14)

Another fake craft brand from the majors. No thanks.

Support your local craft brewers.


----------

